
Show HN: Vim Awesome – Vim plugins - divad12
http://vimawesome.com
======
untothebreach
56 of them are Tim Pope...damn that guy is prolific

[http://vimawesome.com/?q=Tim%20Pope](http://vimawesome.com/?q=Tim%20Pope)

~~~
platz
Shougo is quite prolific as well

~~~
tobeportable
[http://vimawesome.com/?q=Shougo](http://vimawesome.com/?q=Shougo)

------
statik_42
This is exactly the kind of visually appealing and easily navigable Vim plugin
directory I've been searching for ever since I started using it last year.
Thank you for sharing, this is fantastic!

~~~
divad12
Thank you! Wanting such a thing is why we built it. :)

------
codemaster3000
This looks awesome! Thanks so much for this. I have a sort of unrelated
question that I'd like to ask, since you implemented this so well. On one of
my current side projects, I was also trying to implement scrolling by j/k, but
couldn't find a nice way to do it. Could you explain how you managed to do it?
I have something that works, but it's really jerky, and doesn't accelerate
properly like yours does. Thanks again for this awesome site!

~~~
divad12
Hi! Glad you like the j/k scrolling.

All it is is a call to `window.scrollTo()` with some logic to determine the
position of the element we want to scroll to. See [1] for the code of the
actual function that does the scrolling. Is there acceleration? There doesn't
seem to be on Chrome for Mac. :/

Oh, if you meant the little arrow ("»") that slides to the right on focus of a
plugin, that's just the CSS 3 transition `all 0.1s ease-out` applied to a
changing `left` and `opacity`. See [2] for code.

Thanks for checking out the site!

[1]: [https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/blob/13d576664aa88fe0...](https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/blob/13d576664aa88fe09d8e6182eef5f3e95dd412ad/web/static/js/app.jsx#L76)
[2]: [https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/blob/13d576664aa88fe0...](https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/blob/13d576664aa88fe09d8e6182eef5f3e95dd412ad/web/static/sass/screen.scss#L1175)

------
kasperset
Not that it matters but I think this is built using Reactjs.

~~~
chenglou
It does, if you consider that spicyj worked on this and that he's a core React
contributor =).

~~~
divad12
In fact, this was the first React project that he worked on -- he rewrote our
old angular app within a week of when React first came out, and had been
hooked since.

~~~
john2x
Cool! Does he have plans to write an article about his experience writing this
in React? That would be an interesting read, especially since it's open
source.

------
elwell
"From Across the Universe", indeed: an emacs mode seems to have slipped in by
accident: [http://vimawesome.com/plugin/haskell-
mode](http://vimawesome.com/plugin/haskell-mode)

------
dpcx
This is pretty cool. However, clicking on a plugin takes you to [1] (for
example). Clicking on the header there takes you to [2]. This is probably not
the intended behaviour.

[1]: [http://vimawesome.com/plugin/vim-airline-sad-beautiful-
tragi...](http://vimawesome.com/plugin/vim-airline-sad-beautiful-tragic) [2]:
[http://vimawesome.com/plugin/plugin/vim-airline-sad-
beautifu...](http://vimawesome.com/plugin/plugin/vim-airline-sad-beautiful-
tragic)

~~~
divad12
Oops, that's definitely a bug! Issue raised: [https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/issues/16](https://github.com/divad12/vim-awesome/issues/16)

Thanks for finding this.

------
fataliss
This is one of the best looking Vim ressource I stumbled upon so far! Finally
a little care for something else than raw information. My eyes thank you,
creators of vimawesome.

~~~
divad12
Thank you! The color scheme used is Solarized, courtesy of Ethan Schoonover:
[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized)

------
kornerstoane
I've tried switching from pathogen to Vundle a couple of times and given up
when I couldn't figure out how to get it to find a few of my old plugins. This
site gives me the Vundle commands that work. Finally! What a great idea -
scanning github for .vimrc's and extracting what folks have done with them!
You've advanced the platform with this contribution.

------
lucianp
This is awesome indeed!

I've just thought of two features that would make it even more awesome. Every
plugin could have the following two lists:

1\. _Known to be incompatible with_

2\. _Frequently installed together with_

The first list would have to be user-edited, but the second one could
_theoretically_ be determined by searching github.

~~~
divad12
Thanks, these are great suggestions! Added two issues:

1\. [https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/issues/40](https://github.com/divad12/vim-awesome/issues/40)

2\. [https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/issues/39](https://github.com/divad12/vim-awesome/issues/39)

------
nwh
Neat idea, but that website needs some serious contrast. Almost unreadable
when scaled.

~~~
chrismorgan
That’s solarized for you… (I never could stand it).

~~~
swah
I need contrast in the colors so I can turn down contrast and brightness in
the monitor.

------
shock
FWIW, Vundle doesn't use :BundleInstall anymore, it's :PluginInstall.
Similarly it's Plugin ".../..." instead of Bundle ".../..."

~~~
divad12
Indeed -- [https://github.com/divad12/vim-
awesome/pull/17](https://github.com/divad12/vim-awesome/pull/17)

Thanks for pointing this out to us. Will merge when I get home.

~~~
shock
You're most welcome. Sorry for not creating a pull request myself, but I was
dead tired last night.

------
googletron
I wrote this how do I categorize this? [http://vimawesome.com/plugin/numbers-
vim](http://vimawesome.com/plugin/numbers-vim)

~~~
xymostech
Just click the edit button next to "uncategorized", and select a category. You
can edit and add tags as well if you'd like.

------
vdm
Very nice. Suggestion: in the search box, pushState only onBlur (so it doesn't
spam history, forcing you to hit. the. back. button. through. Every.
Character.)

------
neduma
Great. cool. awesome.

so we don't need muck with plug-in help text to read the doc. we can read it
here

------
farslan
Awesome work, as a Vim user and plugin maintainer I loved it.

------
netfeed
Love it, found ctrlp thanks too it. What a great plugin

------
waitingkuo
This is really awesome. And the search bar works well!

------
TheSoftwareGuy
only thing I don't like is that all installation instructions seem to assume
you are running vim from a *nix system.

------
Crito
Looks pretty cool. One comment though: when clicking through the categories on
the left, I see "x [number]" next to some of the tags, but that number doesn't
seem to match the number of plugins that will actually be shown if you click
on it.

Example: Completion->'deliminators x 3' shows three yellowish plugins, and
then three differently colors plugins. What is the significance of the colors?

Example: Other->'manager x 3' shows no results.

~~~
divad12
Hi! Thank you for checking this out!

The reason for the mis-match between # of plugins and tags count is the tags
count only counts plugins with that tag in the category the tag is nested
under. I agree this is quite confusing, and should just make the two views
consistent. I'll add an issue to GitHub about it.

Each category has a distinct color.

> Other->'manager x 3' shows no results

Oh, we hide plugin mangers right now, so no results are shown. :( Will fix
this to be nicer, thanks.

------
xer0x
awesome

------
johncoltrane
Right, because stars on github are a perfect indication that a plugin will
work for me.

~~~
kaishiro
Where is it stated that it's a perfect metric for plugin relevancy?

Alternatively, what would be a better metric. Any ideas?

~~~
oinksoft
[http://www.vim.org/scripts/script_search_results.php?keyword...](http://www.vim.org/scripts/script_search_results.php?keywords=&script_type=&order_by=rating&direction=descending&search=search)

~~~
kaishiro
So we're just trading one measure of popularity with another?

------
alexkus
I just can't get excited about vim plugins (no matter how good they are, no
matter how much I love vi/vim - and no disrespect to their authors). I can
imagine how they could increase my productivity (to some extent) but...

I'm old school, I work happily with vi, many of the customers I dealt with
going back to the mid-90s never gave me a choice. SunOS 4.1.3U5 (ugh). AIX 3.
Heady days of Solaris 2.5. Bog standard vi. vim is a bonus, but I'm far from
lost when it's just vi. I love macros, but I can still get stuff done if they
aren't available. If there's no vi then I'm not lost either, I can work around
stuff with awk/sed/etc.

Fundamentally I don't want to have to ever install a bunch of stuff in
multiple places to create a common environment for myself. That's a big
problem that hasn't been solved yet. I just want it to be the same everywhere,
which is why I don't rely on zsh or even ksh, and I just go for the bare
minimum.

I've been to too many customers to know that not being able to do stuff within
someone else's environment is really not a good thing. I've seen people
escorted off customer sites because they've been ineffectual.

But, the biggest takeway is that I've seen too many new employees/interns that
are lost without their expected favoured environment, and it's not getting
better. vim plugins aside, there's a growing lack of adaptability.

~~~
pgl
> If there's no vi

How often are you in a situation where there's no _vi_!?

~~~
alexkus
Occasionally, usually over zealous stripping back of machines in very
controlled environments[1].

1\. I don't do much work with these kinds of customers any more as I chose not
to go for security clearance (on purpose, as this is a convenient way of
avoiding these kinds of customers).

